# ruby or bolivian ram?



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi a few days ago i was at king eds and thet were selling ruby cicleds or crown ruby cicleds cant remember wich but they looked like nice bolivian rams so what were they?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah there just using another one of there common names, sales tactic perhaps
like ruby silver arowana's there is no such thing as a ruby silver arowana , just some juveniles are more pinky than others so people mis label or mis brand them to promote sales or sell for an inflated price


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ruby Clown Cichlids and Bolivian Rams are the same species under a different trade name. They are both Apistogramma altispinosa.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

that was the educated way of saying what i was saying lol good job stuart,


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought some of these from king eds a few days ago.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Ruby Clown Cichlids and Bolivian Rams are the same species under a different trade name. They are both Apistogramma altispinosa.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Stuart


Interesting scientific name. I always thought it was mikrogeophagus atispinosus?

Stuart, do you know the more commonly used scientific name?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

According to Wiki, Mikrogeophagus altispinosus is a species of fish endemic to the Amazon river basin, in Brazil and Bolivia respectively.[1] The species is part of the family Cichlidae and is included in subfamily Geophaginae.[1] It is a popular aquarium fish, traded under the common names of Bolivian butterfly, Bolivian ram and Ruby crown cichlid. Crenicara altispinosa, Microgeophagus altispinosus and Papiliochromis altispinosus are apparently synonyms.

Apistogramma are a different genus of SA dwarf cichlid.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

show off ... lol... j/k


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah I got all technical on you.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Interesting scientific name. I always thought it was mikrogeophagus atispinosus?
> 
> Stuart, do you know the more commonly used scientific name?


Alex, I stand corrected . The Rams and Bolivian Rams used to be classified under different genus names. You are correct that the scientific genus is now Mikrogeophagus (which previously was Gymnogeophagus and before that was Apistogramma).

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hahah...I was going to ask about it too. I thought all the rams were changed to Mikrogeophagus.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I think I read somewhere that Dr. Kullander wants to change it to Papiliochromis altispinosus.


----------

